# Is a capped syrup-nectar mix some kind of usable "honey" ???



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Is capped syrup a different color than capped honey?

Well, if you added food coloring to the syrup you were feeding the capped result likely would be a different color.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend harvesting the syrup+honey mixed comb...just leave it for the bees to eat over the winter; the "pure" honey's far better on my palate


----------



## MaydayMalone (Jan 19, 2012)

agree with robherc, leave it for the bees. I harvested a small amount last year and it separated and hardened after it was bottled. You will also be able to see and feel the sugar granules in the texture. As far as the color, you could be fooled. It does look like honey. Bottom line up front....it's not honey. If this is a first year hive, don't expect any kind of return on it this year.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

leave it for the bees....It is a honey like substance, but it is NOT honey...( maybe Chinese honey).


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

robherc,MaydayM and NewJoe THANK you so much for the useful answers! I'm somewhat of a "retired",now-trying sustainable -except for buying sugar and chicken feed,and seeds)-homesteader ? and I just wanted to know if that "product"(syrup-"honey" ) was useful or if it fermented or went rancid or something. It sounds like I can still use it(if need be) for baking and canning,etc where sugar OR honey is used in recipes. Yes I've tasted "sugary" honey from this "feed often" area; but Now that I have my own hive I wanted to make sure what it was like. A local beek that sells "honey" ,feeds year round,.....so that is why I was so curious. His doesn't separate and is very dark but I wondered how to treat MY bees to get a good result(just for me,Not selling). SO,I'll just stop feeding and hope they fill the rest of their bars and watch. If they NEED feed all the time I'll just keep bees and use the sugar-honey for our food storage canned stuff and cooking that requires sugar. THANKS Again. I'll try to get Real honey but if I can't I'll keep bees anyway!!! HB


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

once the bees do what they do with the syrup and cap it, it is a usable honey like substance. It's just not honey. You can still eat it, but it will not be as good as honey, and if you store it where it can't pick up moisture it will not ferment any different than pure honey.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I had to cut off some cross comb that was almost capped, it wasn't much so I just ate it, it was quite tasty, but you cold tell it wasn't real honey.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

After the bees worked to build the comb, and filled it with not-so-cheap sugar syrup, I would leave it for the bees.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

BeeCurious said:


> After the bees worked to build the comb, and filled it with not-so-cheap sugar syrup, I would leave it for the bees.


it was a piece about the size of my thumb and most of it was already all over my fingers by the time I got it cut out.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Harley Craig said:


> it was a piece about the size of my thumb and most of it was already all over my fingers by the time I got it cut out.


I was addressing the OP...


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks NewJoe ! Your explaination covered what I really wanted to understand!


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Harley. My girls are new and working hard so I asked because I don't want to mess with them but I was curious because there is so much drought around here summers. If I cut cross comb like you had to,then I'd try it too! (but I don't know if that'll happen so I asked here for experienced people to tell me about it instead). Thanks again!


----------

